# MK 3 420bhp TT sport concept!



## Jonnybegud (Feb 7, 2014)

I was just browsing TTs & R8s on YouTube when stumbled across the Geneva motor show Audi press conference. They unveil the new S1 & S3 cabriolet but the second part was unveiling the new 3 MK. We have the TT, TTS & then the TT Sport Quattro Concept. Well worth a look at this beast of a car with 420bhp from 2.0 TFSI engine. 
Search YouTube for - Audi press conference 2014 Geneva motor show
Ps. Get saving!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

PPS check out the MK 3 section


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Probably the same engine that's to be used in the just announced golf R400:

http://www.autoweek.com/article/2014042 ... /140429964

Ironically, the 3,9s 0-62 might be better than what the new 2.5L 5 cylinder engine aimed at the mk3 TTRS will be capable of squeezing out due to the extra weight of the fifth cylinder.


----------



## Pingo (Oct 30, 2013)

The Concept is the new RS?
Is The death of 5 cylinders ?

RS will be based in sport concept?

210bhp/liter :twisted: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Pippyrips (Jan 26, 2012)

If it ever turned up like this, I'd have one!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks amazing but a bit mental for normal everyday use. Rollcage?! lol! That's a proper track car for racing.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Some tasty photos and a bit of a review 8)

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1406-audi-tt-quattro-sport-concept-review/


----------

